# Trad Bow Rabbit Hunt Part 2!



## jerry russell (Jan 10, 2014)

OK guys here we go with another tradbow rabbit hunt. If you missed the Murder Creek hunt, here is your chance.

This one will be hosted by Deer Creek Traditional Bowhunters near the town of Forsyth Georgia. We are right off of I-75 and about one hour South of Atlanta. We have hundreds of acres of great rabbit cover and there are hogs as well so whack one of those if it runs by you. All hunting must be with traditional bows except small children may use one of those bows with the wheels and cable thingys.

The hunt is free but we will be doing a lunch and we ask that you bring something to share for our pot luck. We did this at the Murder Creek hunt and we had some great eating. We will do lunch at our little cabin and we have a nice covered porch, microwave, refrigerator etc. Please bring some chairs. We will have a gas grill on site if we want to cook something. 

We will be shooting any small game we see and there will be a prize for the longest (in inches) rabbit. 
we have unlimited stumps to shoot at and if anyone can bring a target or two I will try to get Al (you gotta come) to teach everyone that fun scoring game we do at his house. 

The date is Saturday February 1, 2014. The area is mostly uplands but if we get after the cane cutter kangaroo rabbits in the creek, you might want a knee boot. 

James (GTfisherman) will be bringing over the now famous murder creek beagle pack and if you missed that hunt we had a blast. 

The address is: ACROSS THE STREET FROM 652 Lee King Road Forsyth, GA. This is a small woods road across from that address. It looks like you are pulling into a cell tower as you enter. There are signs at the gate that read Georgia Trophy Bowhunters Association.

Let me know on this thread if you plan to attend. Lets have some FUN! Bring a bunch of arrows and some orange to wear. There will be a lot of arrows in the air!

Hope to see you there.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 10, 2014)

Sounds like a lot of fun. I'll try my best to make it.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jan 10, 2014)

Sounds like a good time. I'll try my best to make  this one!


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 10, 2014)

Hot diggity! Can't wait for another one!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm going to try to make this one


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 10, 2014)

I know exactly where you are talking about.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 10, 2014)

It would be worth the drive down there just to hear some good beagles run.  My wife is having surgery soon so if I can find a wife sitter I will plan to come.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 10, 2014)

Good Lord willin' and the Hooch don't flood I will be there.


----------



## mudcreek (Jan 11, 2014)

This may be my chance to meet you fine folks!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 11, 2014)

Can't make it. That's set up day for the next NGTA shoot...


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 11, 2014)

would love to try and make this.


----------



## Blueridge (Jan 11, 2014)

I will be stomping through Kenya , y'all have fun.


----------



## Red Arrow (Jan 11, 2014)

After that last hunt Justin is all about the rabbits now!!  We are gonna plan to make this one too...   

  Lee


----------



## baldfish (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmm I seem to be off that weekend


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 11, 2014)

Charlie, you didn't wreck your cruiser the other night on that high speed chase did ya? mike


----------



## PassingThrough (Jan 12, 2014)

What type of head would one shoot at rabbits? This could be fun.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jan 12, 2014)

Me and Passingthrough will most likely make this hunt. My 7 yr old may tag along. I would have love to have made the MurderCreek hunt last week.


----------



## PassingThrough (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah I'm thinking I'm game for this one. Looks like a good time!


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Jan 12, 2014)

My dad and I are planning on making this one as well, what time should be plan to be there?


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Jan 12, 2014)

And again its the day I have to work have fun and maybe I'll see you at NGTA Sunday.


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 13, 2014)

We will meet at the hunt location at 8 AM. If there is some interest we may do breakfast at the Shoney's at 7 AM. The Shoneys is right at exit 185. This is the exit you would use from the North to go to rabbit camp.

It looks like we have two packs of dogs for the hunt so this should be a ton of fun. I hope everyone will try and bring some kids along. This is the perfect hunt for them. Maybe some of you guys with kids bows will bring them along to loan out???


----------



## Al33 (Jan 13, 2014)

PassingThrough said:


> What type of head would one shoot at rabbits?


Any blunt will do the trick. I don't care for judo points because they can snag on the briars and such when you are trying to get an arrow in a rabbit in the brush.



jerry russell said:


> We will meet at the hunt location at 8 AM. If there is some interest we may do breakfast at the Shoney's at 7 AM.
> 
> Maybe some of you guys with kids bows will bring them along to loan out???



I'm game for a Shoney's breakfast. If someone needs me to bring a kid a bow or even an adult bow or two I can do that.


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 13, 2014)

PassingThrough said:


> What type of head would one shoot at rabbits? This could be fun.


 ANything. I shoot old magnus heads and field points. 



Al33 said:


> Any blunt will do the trick. I don't care for judo points because they can snag on the briars and such when you are trying to get an arrow in a rabbit in the brush.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm game for a Shoney's breakfast. If someone needs me to bring a kid a bow or even an adult bow or two I can do that.


Al you are the man. I am proud to have finally met you and call you a friend. 

Guys the biggest thing on this is not what heads or feathers or etc... It's lots of arrows and food! 

Everything else is cool.


----------



## capjr717 (Jan 13, 2014)

I am definitely going to try and make this one.


----------



## John V. (Jan 13, 2014)

We have a previous commitment for that weekend so wont be able to make it.
Hope everyone has a great time!


----------



## John Abbott (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm in.. I like the idea of meeting at Shoney's for b'fast..what do we need for lunch..I can bring a grill...maybe dogs and burgers...


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 13, 2014)

John we will just do a pot luck for lunch as it keeps anyone from having to man the grill and miss out on hunting. If everyone just brings something to share you always seem to have more than enough vs. guessing how many folks will end up being there and having to little or to much. We did this at the Murder Creek hunt and it was some seriously good eating. We had TONS of food that day.  If someone wants to bring a burger to cook it, however, that is just fine too.  Remember folks, we have a big refrigerator for food storage and a microwave to heat things up with. I will have plenty of tables but everyone should bring a chair or two if you have them.

I do have one special request....Who ever brought that cobbler to the Murder Creek hunt, please do it again!

If anyone would like to bring a golf cart, bad boy or whatever, please do so. Most of this hunt club can be accessed with any vehicle but certain portions are electric only.  

When we about one week out, I will need a head count so that I can plan the hunts out. We will hit critical mass at about 20 people but I can open one of my other farms if needed to run a separate dog pack. Just so everyone knows, We will be hunting both before and after lunch and the hunt will only be postponed if we have heavy rains. Even then we will just move it further into February. These rabbits are going down!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 13, 2014)

I will try and make this one! Sounds like fun!


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't know who brought that cobbler but I agree. I hope it wasn't Steve Angell since he can't make the hunt this time. 

I'll get my wife to make some poundcake though and the daughters to make brownies.


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 13, 2014)

If Steve cares anything about our well being, he will make that cobbler and have it shipped FedEx.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 16, 2014)

I will bring a couple of our kids bows. I need to go shoot my 9mm also so I can make some more blunts up. A 9mm shell hot glued on a field tip makes a nice blunt!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm getting ready for this hunt. A buddy and I made these up at work today. They turned out pretty good, even though they came out 7 grains lighter than I wanted and I didn't think and used a nonhardenable steel. I doubt the rabbits will even notice the screw up.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 16, 2014)

ngabowhunter said:


> I'm getting ready for this hunt. A buddy and I made these up at work today. They turned out pretty good, even though they came out 7 grains lighter than I wanted and I didn't think and used a nonhardenable steel. I doubt the rabbits will even notice the screw up.View attachment 770993


send me some of those...what's the weight?


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 16, 2014)

They are 243 grains. PM me your address and I'll send you a few.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 16, 2014)

Dang Ronnie, those look good. I don't think a squirrel would like them either. He make broadheads too.  mike


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 16, 2014)

No. We've only made these and some round headed points for shooting at an indoor "movie" screen. The ones pictured are copies of the VPA small game thumper.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 17, 2014)

Those look great! If your going to sell any of them let me know! I would get a dozen from ya!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 17, 2014)

2wheelfoster said:


> Those look great! If your going to sell any of them let me know! I would get a dozen from ya!



I don't plan on selling any, but I'll give you a few at the rabbit hunt.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 17, 2014)

ngabowhunter said:


> I'm getting ready for this hunt. A buddy and I made these up at work today. They turned out pretty good, even though they came out 7 grains lighter than I wanted and I didn't think and used a nonhardenable steel. I doubt the rabbits will even notice the screw up.View attachment 770993



Good looking points. You are handy!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 17, 2014)

ngabowhunter said:


> I don't plan on selling any, but I'll give you a few at the rabbit hunt.


Thanks!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jan 17, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Dang Ronnie, those look good. I don't think a squirrel would like them either. He make broadheads too.  mike



those look deadly & made in America! Hope we get to see how they perform!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 20, 2014)

wish i could make it. but i had fun the other day with you gtfisherman. but we did cheat with those ol'bang sticks!


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 20, 2014)

We did have a good time!!! Don't forget that stump we killed with the bows. I mean it was a trophy.


----------

